# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #573 blueice - αναζήτηση BB Link

## blueice

Υπάρχει έτοιμο interface για BB σε A.

Κόμβος:
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=573
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=573

Η οπτική του κόμβου μου είναι εδώ:

http://www.blueice.org/voreia.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/voreioanatolika.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/anatolika2.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/notioanatolika.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/notia1.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/notiodytika.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/dytika.jpg
http://www.blueice.org/voreiodytika.jpg

----------


## geosia

Χρήστο καλή αρχή!

Μετά από πολύ καιρό επιτέλους είσαι πάλι μαζί μας στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.  ::  

Σε καλοσωρίζουμε από το confederation της Πετρούπολης και ευχόμαστε καλή συνέχεια και πολλά νέα link.

Κοίταξε και τα υπόλοιπα post για bb λινκ, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που ξάχνει για λινκ και στείλτου pm και email.  ::

----------


## lakis

Σου έστειλα με pm το τηλέφωνο μου για συνεννόηση.

----------


## blueice

Υπάρχει ένα if στραμμένο προς Ιλιον-Αγ. Αναργύρους. Πιθανός να γίνει σύνδεση με τον shadow.
Το ΣΚ θα είμαι κυρίως σπίτι. Κάθε προσφορά για scan δεκτή...

----------


## harrylaos

awmn-14590-bbsearch @ 5560

----------


## karsudan

Καλησπερα Και χρονια πολλα,

Ειναι ακομα διαθεσιμο το interface??




> Υπάρχει έτοιμο interface για BB σε A.
> 
> Κόμβος:
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=573
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=573
> 
> Η οπτική του κόμβου μου είναι εδώ:
> 
> http://www.blueice.org/voreia.jpg
> ...

----------


## blueice

Καλησπέρα,
κάνω μια προσπάθεια ενεργοποίησης των BB link.

Τα στοιχεία του κόμβου είναι:

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=573
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=573

Ευχαριστώ
Χρήστος

----------

